# bigot



## captainahab

Beste heren en dames van het taalforum,

Sinds geruime tijd loop ik met de vraag rond wat het volgende woord exact betekent; bigot. Het woordenboek geeft aan dat óf om een schijnheil gaat óf om een fanaticus. 
Maar gezien de context waar het in sommige Engelse boeken en series wordt gebruikt, ben ik toch niet helemaal content met deze uitleg. 
Ik heb het idee dat het een lichtere vorm van het woord 'racist' is. Kan dat kloppen?
Heeft iemand een goede vertaling of een goede uitleg?

Met dank is groot!

mvg,

De kapitein


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Hoi

Ik heb niet de indruk dat het woord erg gangbaar is in het Nederlands, ik zou het zelf in ieder geval nooit gebruiken. De betekenis van 'racist' heeft het woord volgens mij alleen in het Engels, bijv. "Michael *Portillo* called Geert *Wilders* a *bigot* and suggested he should not be given any publicity."

Maybe it could be translated 'kleingeestig'.

Bpb


----------



## Suehil

Een 'bigot' in het Engels is iemand met vastgeroeste vooroordelen.  Hij heeft de waarheid in pacht en iedereen die niet met hem eens is, is een zondaar.  Hij heeft ook nooit over zijn vooroordelen nagedacht. 
Ik weet ook niet zo gauw een goed Nederlands woord ervoor.


----------



## captainahab

Bedankt voor de hulp!

Ik vind de Engelse taal misschien wel het meest interessant om de vele woorden die onvertaalbaar zijn naar het Nederlands.
Misschien een idee om een draad over te beginnen? Niet te vertalen Engelse woorden, startend met het woord bigot!


----------



## jacquesvd

captainahab said:


> Bedankt voor de hulp!
> 
> Ik vind de Engelse taal misschien wel het meest interessant om de vele woorden die onvertaalbaar zijn naar het Nederlands.
> Misschien een idee om een draad over te beginnen? Niet te vertalen Engelse woorden, startend met het woord bigot!


 
Bigot bestaat als woord in het Nederlands en betekent dan gewoon kwezelachtig, zoals het gedrag van een kwezel is: iemand die overdreven vroom is, op het belachelijke af. Door de voortschrijdende secularisatie zijn er niet meer zovele voorbeelden van bigot gedrag te vinden. Het woord komt trouwens uit het Frans waar het nog altijd exact dat betekent.
In het Engels, meen ik, is het eerder gaan betekenen iemand die in religieuze aangelegenheden en recenter ook in raciale aangelegenheden  intolerant is.


----------



## limonade

ik heb het woord zelf nog nooit in het Nederlands gehoord, maar wel in het Frans,
en volgens mij is dat iemand die schijnheilig of hypocriet is.


----------



## The Machine of Zhu

Zoals Suehil al zei is een 'bigot' iemand met sterke, onredelijke en ongegronde overtuigingen over politiek, ras, religie... die de andere kant niet wil horen of accepteren. 'Bigot' kan ook huichelaar of hypocriet betekenen of een connotatie van schijnheiligheid hebben. 

Ik zou zeker niet zeggen dat het om een lichtere vorm van het woord 'racist' gaat. 'A religious bigot' of gewoon 'a bigot' hoeft geen racist te zijn. Een racist is natuurlijk wel per definite een 'bigot'. 

De vertaling zal grotendeels afhangen van de context (zoals altijd).


----------



## Erdogan

jacquesvd said:


> Door de voortschrijdende secularisatie zijn er niet meer zovele voorbeelden van bigot gedrag te vinden.


Er zijn genoeg seculiere bigots vind ik. Mensen die religieuze mensen niet kunnen/willen tolereren. Komt veel voor tegenwoordig met het "New Atheism Movement". Maar goed, dat was off-topic.


----------

